# Persistence paid off



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Been a rough year for me, hunting-wise. I haven't had nearly the amount of time in the woods I am used to having (women ), but I hunted hard when I could sneak away and it finally paid off. Hunting a new location on the primary property I hunt, I shot this buck during muzzleloader season. I had some close calls with similar bucks this year and finally put one on the ground. He was blind in his right eye, likely from an antler tine poking him during a fight/sparring. But since I was on his left side when I shot him, he had a fair chance.  This is the latest in the year I have ever killed a buck, and I couldn't be happier with him.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job Jeff!!! Great looking deer. Glad the persistance paid off. I know how intrusive women can be during hunting season


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to stay with it, and congrats on one darn nice buck!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a killing a nice buck in the late season!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

What a beast! Nice job man!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WTG cream!


----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats NICE .......


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Great deer! Felt weird muzzleloading in 50 degree weather didn't it?


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful deer , congrats on the late season monster .


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet deer, congrats on the late season buck


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

thegcdawg said:


> Great deer! Felt weird muzzleloading in 50 degree weather didn't it?


Yes, but I won't complain about sitting there in a treestand for 4 hours and not getting cold!


----------

